# #TOPIC: Construction Quality - Falling Apart!



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

What is the link to their site?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yesterday i've read an article but i can't find it anymore

the article said there is a new factory and a new system with which the construction of villas will be completed within 24 hours!!!!!

i still try to find it


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i read that one two
i got it


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

World's biggest concrete factory
Dubai-based Mammut Group has signed up with Techno Park to create the world's biggest pre-cast concrete factory. The USD136m plant will feature a new patented Canadian technology that makes it possible to construct a two-storey villa within 24 hours. Contractors will be able to triple their capacity without increasing manpower

http://www.ameinfo.com/news/Detailed/50455.html


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

24 hours is crazy
when you build a house here in germany it takes 3 months or even more! (just the construction itself of course)


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i think so they just mean the out side
fitting it out would still have to take 6-10 weeks


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, just construction of foundation, walls and ceiling, made out of concrete


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

I think certain companies do indeed provide a substandard product ... when i was over in Dubai looking for an apartment we looked at the so-called 'penthouse' in one of the Emaar towers only to find the floor in one area flooded and the finishing was not impressive at all ... certainly not what you'd expect for £600,000!! Other apartments on lower floors had extremely shoddy interiors which made me wonder about the overall quality of the buildings themselves.

I also spoke to several agents who said that many of the villa developments suffered from cracking, etc. Did anyone else hear about the wall that collapsed on the workers in the new airport complex??!

In the end I opted for an apartment in Marina Heights as they have Balfour Beatty doing the construction ... they certainly should have the experience!!

Somewhat worrying is the fact that the banks only give 15-year loans on apartments and 20 on villas ... are they too worried about the quality?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

In one of the contruction pictures of a tower on Sh Zayed Rd, I saw a cement mixer with "Misr" written on it (that's Egypt). No offense, but I wouldn't trust any sort of building materials from Egypt. I also wouldn't trust their civil engineers.

Certain countries are known for substandard quality buildings, and you can see what an effect of an earthquake has on them (eg. Turkey and Israel also). Abu Dhabi and Sharjah employ these kinds of people, that's why they have problems with their buildings.

Sad thing is that Dubai is doing the same now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

‘Umar ibn al-Khattab said: 

As we sat one day with the Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace), a man in pure white clothing and jet black hair came to us, without a trace of travelling upon him, though none of us knew him. 

He sat down before the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) bracing his knees against his, resting his hands on his legs, and said: "Muhammad, tell me about Islam." The Messenger of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace) said: "Islam is to testify that there is no god but Allah and that Muhammad is the Messenger of Allah, and to perform the prayer, give zakat, fast in Ramadan, and perform the pilgrimage to the House if you can find a way." 

He said: "You have spoken the truth," and we were surprised that he should ask and then confirm the answer. Then he said: "Tell me about true faith (iman)," and the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) answered: "It is to believe in Allah, His angels, His inspired Books, His messengers, the Last Day, and in destiny, its good and evil." 

"You have spoken the truth," he said, "Now tell me about the perfection of faith (ihsan)," and the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) answered: "It is to worship Allah as if you see Him, and if you see Him not, He nevertheless sees you." 

He said: "Now tell me about the Hour." The Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) answered: "The one who is asked about it does knows no more than the questioner."

*He said: "Then tell me about its signs." The Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace answered: "That a slave girl shall give birth to her mistress, and that you see barefoot, naked, destitute shepherds vying to build tall buildings."*

Then the visitor left. I waited a long while, and the Prophet (Allah bless him and give him peace) said to me, "Do you know, ‘Umar, who was the questioner?" and I replied, "Allah and His messenger know best." He said, 

"It was Gabriel, who came to you to teach you your religion" (Sahih Muslim, 1.37: hadith 8).
--------------------------------------

The barefoot shepherds is a reference to Arab bedouins (like the people behind EMAAR and Nakheel). A girl giving birth to her mistress is a reference to children controlling their parents.

This hadith is classified as a hadith qudsi, meaning it's half-way between Qur'an and hadith.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

Face81 said:


> I am sure all the companies involved in constructing all of Dubais mega-projects are cutting corners here and there, but there is no need to panic Juiced. The homes wont fall to pieces just yet! lol
> 
> I know that a $10 million building on my uni's campus had cracks in it 6 weeks after it was completed. During a seminar with the civil engineers and architects that constructed the building they explained that it was the natural settling of the building and its foundations that had caused the 'hair - line' cracks. No major damage is incurred by minor surface cracks. Its perfectly normal we were told.
> 
> ...



thats really nice imagine your in you new penthouse about 300m above the ground and you start seeing cracks, i don't think your going to say,oh thats just the building settling


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

BulldozerGirl, you keep talking about how your country is flooded with racism, I recommend you better start with the 'woman in the mirror'.


> No offense, but I wouldn't trust any sort of building materials from Egypt.


Normally, I would've ignored it but now its getting really infuriating. You keep repeating it every single time we talk about construction in the UAE and you you dont even know the facts yet you still over-generalize. You over-generalize that 70-million people are not trustworthy because you've seen a few bad examples - which I doubt you've actually seen for yourself, probably heard about them during a lengthy gossip session with your friends. 

Let me educate a bit about Egypt's cement companies; Egypt's got the best two cement companies in the middle east and they export most of their cement to Europe and the Gulf. These local brands are managed by cement giants like Cemex and they have higher iso qualifications than any other cement companies in the middle east. These are just some facts you dont know because you know nothing about Egypt and still you're over-generalizing, exactly what racism is about. 

Even if the Egyptian companies were as bad as you were saying, are they the ones responsible if something happened to the building, no because its not theirs, its the owners of these buildings that shouldnt be trusted even more because they are putting peoples lives at risk because they'd rather trade-off quality for cost. Although they have all these choices they still went with the supposedly "untrustworthy" companies because they want to save on the cost of construction. Who's not to trust now, its those hundreds of Emirati developers who dont care about the quality of their buildings because they just wanna make a quick buck. Do you see me generalizing and saying that I wouldnt trust any other developer in Dubai (pop. less than a million) to build towers that wont have cracks in apartments 200m above the ground, no I wont, I never did and never will cuz Im not racist. 

I cant believe I missed a class just to write this post .


----------

